# Embarc points vs II



## Tradetimes (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi,


I am looking to acquire intrawest points and i would like to know how they trade via II?

How Many Points for week? 




Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## youppi (Jun 27, 2018)

Edited: The following info apply only to ExtraOrdinary Escape member. Resale owners  have different rules as per Bill4728.
I think is request first like DRI THE Club
Look in my signature for Timeshares Reference Spreadsheet for some info of DRI-Embarc
50% off when book 30 days and less from checkin. For short stay is 25% per day of full week cost for Fri and Sat and 10% for the other days. The number of point per week is


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 27, 2018)

youppi said:


> I think is request first like DRI THE Club
> Look in my signature for Timeshares Reference Spreadsheet for some info of DRI-Embarc
> 50% off when book 30 days and less from checkin. For short stay is 25% per day of full week cost for Fri and Sat and 10% for the other days. The number of point per week is
> View attachment 7202


*I don't believe this is true!!  *For this to be true you need to be in the special Club Intrawest / Embarc exchange company  which you will not be in if you buy resale points.

The way we exchange our Embarc points is to make a pt reservation for 7 days ( starting on a sunday) then deposit that into our private II account. The reservation must be a one of three Embrac resorts ( Whistler, Palm Desert or Treblant) 

So people who own developer pts can exchange with II directly using pts. BUT people not in the special Embarc exchange company;  they have to open an II account  and deposit a resort week into II.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 30, 2018)

The chart posted by Youppi will only be valid if the points are purchased from the developer. Resale points cannot participate in "Extraordinary Escapes" which is the program offered by Embarc that includes II. As well, it is important to note that up to date, DRI has refused to let resale members obtain an "independent" II membership such as Bill describes (he has one because he kept his original II when the switch to rci happened, it has since switched back) . They simply refuse to confirm that the member owns Embarc points so II will not allow the member to join.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 30, 2018)

Youppi,  for your reference, here are the current charts
Points : https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_w3ryR1Bl9pQTgG36lMgDj5vsLhgPEeC/view?usp=drivesdk
Last minute:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1T4SaeV-XUorR_HWcVU3t8_R8XEOs7o0t/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Tradetimes (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi

So embarc points are good ONLY in embarc system ? ?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 30, 2018)

This is pretty much the way all DRI resale points work.  I thought when MGV became part of Diamond they were the only resale points collection that actually could use II but it seems like that is no longer the case.  There are a handful of owners from 10+ years ago that still may have some access to II with resale points but it has been a long time since any of the other collections have been able to set up any kind of external exchange company.


----------



## nuwermj (Jul 1, 2018)

Resale points in the US, Hawaii, and California Collections cannot be used with II. Not even the method described by Bill can be used. This has been confirmed by owns of those points.


----------



## nuwermj (Jul 1, 2018)

cd5 said:


> Youppi,  for your reference, here are the current charts
> Points : https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_w3ryR1Bl9pQTgG36lMgDj5vsLhgPEeC/view?usp=drivesdk
> Last minute:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1T4SaeV-XUorR_HWcVU3t8_R8XEOs7o0t/view?usp=drivesdk



These two documents do not seem to be publicly accessible. When I click the links, Google says "You need permission". I'm logged into to Google with my gmail account.


----------



## cd5 (Jul 1, 2018)

nuwermj said:


> These two documents do not seem to be publicly accessible. When I click the links, Google says "You need permission". I'm logged into to Google with my gmail account.[/


Should now work, I've modified the "share" details.


----------



## cd5 (Jul 1, 2018)

You can exchange with other exchange  companies (much in the way Bill describes)  such as SFX, Platinum Interchange etc (chart here: www.citheownersgroup.org/exchanging) but not with RCI or II which prioritize "corporate" programs.


----------

